# [2007] ROFR Information



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have created and put online a website where you can post your ROFR information. The address is http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html .

Due to this just being in its infancy, I have limited it just to Marriott properties for the time being. Doing this will help test out the database.

ROFR experiences are entered directly on the website via a form and are updated instantly to the database. I will be able to maintain and administer the list. I used this same type of website several years ago for a newsgroup that I was subscribed to.

Please feel free to add your ROFR information (old and new) and we can see how this works. If popular enough, I can modify it to include other TS companies.

Test away and please post here any issues that you discover or comments/suggestions that you might have.

Do note that Tripod and not I provide the advertisements on the site.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html 

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2007)

A few things I noticed myself and other suggestions from the previous thread.

Separating MME and MMC. These are already separated as "VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony" and "VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony II". Though I think adding the three-letter code to each resort may be helpful.

The search function doesn't seem to work well. If you search for Manor Club, it brings up every resort name with "Club" in the name. This will take some work. Adding the three-letter code may fix this as I can set the search based on the code only.

I think I need to separate the EOY option out of the Unit Type. I also am missing a field for "View". I know some resorts sell based on view, and this is not even an option.

It is amazing all of the things that you notice once you think something is completed.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy Moly,

A plat 2BR at Manor club for $5600 PASSED????!!!!!!  Am I reading that wrong?


----------



## qlaval (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Dioxide45,
Strangely when I make a request search for Aruba Ocean Club it shows way to many resorts...  
That will need to be fix.
Tx


----------



## Docklander (Jul 13, 2007)

*Great Idea!!!*

Thanks for putting this together, it will be very very useful.  One thing to consider might be to include the view as in some resorts, MOC for example, thered can be quite a difference between GV and OF prices. Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2007)

qlaval said:


> Hey Dioxide45,
> Strangely when I make a request search for Aruba Ocean Club it shows way to many resorts...
> That will need to be fix.
> Tx



I've identified this as an issue and am working on a fix for it. When you select a resort with "Club" in its name, it brings up all resorts with "Club" in their name.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2007)

Docklander said:


> Thanks for putting this together, it will be very very useful.  One thing to consider might be to include the view as in some resorts, MOC for example, thered can be quite a difference between GV and OF prices. Thanks again for doing this!



I noted this as an issue and will be adding a field to the database for "View" I will also be separating out the EOY from the unit type


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 13, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Holy Moly,
> 
> A plat 2BR at Manor club for $5600 PASSED????!!!!!!  Am I reading that wrong?



In 2006, it has gone crazy starting 2007.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jul 13, 2007)

great info! Thank you!


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Holy Moly,
> 
> A plat 2BR at Manor club for $5600 PASSED????!!!!!!  Am I reading that wrong?



If I remember correctly, that week was part of a bankruptcy case.  I suspect that Marriott decided it was not worth the hassle...and that's why it went through.  However, it's also true that Marriott rarely exercised ROFR until about a year and a half ago.

Steve


----------



## qlaval (Jul 14, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> I've identified this as an issue and am working on a fix for it. When you select a resort with "Club" in its name, it brings up all resorts with "Club" in their name.



A solution would be to add the Interval code to the name and then have your program make the search via these 3 letters...


----------



## cp73 (Jul 14, 2007)

Great job on the site. I noticed you had * next to the resorts that do not have ROFR but you didn't explain that. If your also trying to track purchases made you might want to have a field under ROFR for N/A in addition to pass or fail so you could collect the data on those results. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I know its very time consuming.


----------



## brianfox (Jul 14, 2007)

That site is long overdue!  Other than the TUG sales database (which is woefully out of date), are there any other databases anyone knows of?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

Docklander said:


> Thanks for putting this together, it will be very very useful.  One thing to consider might be to include the view as in some resorts, MOC for example, thered can be quite a difference between GV and OF prices. Thanks again for doing this!



The site has been updated to include "View" as a new select option when entering ROFR information in to the database.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

cp73 said:


> Great job on the site. I noticed you had * next to the resorts that do not have ROFR but you didn't explain that. If your also trying to track purchases made you might want to have a field under ROFR for N/A in addition to pass or fail so you could collect the data on those results. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I know its very time consuming.



Chris,

Thanks for pointing this out. I have added some verbiage explaining the "*" notation on certain resorts to the resort section of the form when adding new details.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> The search function doesn't seem to work well. If you search for Manor Club, it brings up every resort name with "Club" in the name. This will take some work. Adding the three-letter code may fix this as I can set the search based on the code only.
> 
> I think I need to separate the EOY option out of the Unit Type.



I have separated out the Usage (Annual vs. EOY) from the unit type. Now Unit type and Usage are two separate fields in the database.

I am still working on the search feature.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

brianfox said:


> That site is long overdue!  Other than the TUG sales database (which is woefully out of date), are there any other databases anyone knows of?



I am not aware of any others. That is why I began working on this one.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

Timesharing Today has a resale database.


----------



## ricki999 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have to be a subscriber to view their information?


----------



## gores95 (Jul 15, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> The site has been updated to include "View" as a new select option when entering ROFR information in to the database.



One more "view" choice is needed...Oceanside.  We own in Aruba and our view is Oceanside (kinda between Oceanview and Oceanfront).  FWIW I chose Oceanview when I submitted my ROFR info on your site.


----------



## qlaval (Jul 15, 2007)

GREAT work *dioxide45*! 

If you're able you can add Oceanview to my infos "MAO-qlaval"


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

gores95 said:


> One more "view" choice is needed...Oceanside.  We own in Aruba and our view is Oceanside (kinda between Oceanview and Oceanfront).  FWIW I chose Oceanview when I submitted my ROFR info on your site.



What was the date and resort on your details, and I will update it to show Ocean Side.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

qlaval said:


> GREAT work *dioxide45*!
> 
> If you're able you can add Oceanview to my infos "MAO-qlaval"



I was able to update your details to show Ocean View.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

ricki999 said:


> Do you have to be a subscriber to view their information?



There is no subscription necessary to access the ROFR information on the site identified in the original post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2007)

gores95 said:


> One more "view" choice is needed...Oceanside.  We own in Aruba and our view is Oceanside (kinda between Oceanview and Oceanfront).  FWIW I chose Oceanview when I submitted my ROFR info on your site.



I have added an view option for Ocean Side to the input form. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am happy to report that the resort seach feature issues have been corrected. You should now be able to perform a search by resort and actually have only that resort returned in the results instead multiple resorts.

I will be working on an advanced search feature in the future that will provide more search options.


----------



## jancurious (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Dioxide!  Your site is really great & such a benefit to all of us.  Thank you so much for your efforts!

All you need now is to add a few Google ads on the side to supplement your income.  I'm serious!  You really deserve it!    

Jan


----------



## JimC (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice database.  Just added Aruba Ocean Club where MVCI exercised ROFR.


----------



## chkvtzn (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any recent sales info on platinum Ocean Pointe to add?

Perhaps a link to this website should be added to the Marriott sticky.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

Good idea! I have added a link in the ROFR part of the FAQ sticky.


----------



## JimC (Aug 14, 2007)

As a ROFR seller I find MVCI's process to be cumbersome.  Several weeks after exercising on the ROFR they send you a new contract to sign.  So they really do not step into the buyer's position other than to give you the same net as the original contract stated.

I did not think it worth the effort to push the issue, but it is certainly a foreign interpretation of ROFR from what I am accustomed to.  Now I have to wait for MVCI corporate closing group to process this.  I hope they have improved their performance from the last time I dealt with them.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

Jim -

Most of Marriott's ROFR provisions, as contained in individual resort CC&Rs, require that Marriott, if it chooses to exercise ROFR, must do so on the same terms as in the third party offer you agreed to. Thus, you might consider, if you sell (or purchase!) another Marriott timeshare, including a clause that requires closing within a certain period of time (e.g., six weeks) and stating that time is of the essence. Since Marriott controls the entire closing process when it exercises its ROFR, it should have no excuse for failing to close timely.


----------



## minoter (Aug 14, 2007)

If this data base is kept current, the resale and ROFR information will be helpful. Thanks for setting up the web site.

I have emailed the site address to the nearly 400 members of the Ocean Pointe Yahoo news group.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Aruba*

Sure looks like Marriott is gobbling up the Aruba resorts!


----------



## TSResalez (Sep 25, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> I have created and put online a website where you can post your ROFR information. The address is http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html .
> 
> Due to this just being in its infancy, I have limited it just to Marriott properties for the time being. Doing this will help test out the database.
> 
> ...




is there any form of preventing someone from putting false information on there? I wish I would have bought and had ROFR pass on some of those prices...


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 25, 2007)

As the prices continue to go up, in 3-5 years you'll be saying the same thing about today's prices. IMO


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2007)

TSResalez said:


> is there any form of preventing someone from putting false information on there? I wish I would have bought and had ROFR pass on some of those prices...



There are no edits in the database preventing anyone from inputting false information. If something looks to be incorrect, I contact the person who posted it (if they provided an e-mail address) to confirm their information.
This list is intended as a tool for people to use, data can be out of date, and as we all know, there is no true rule as to what Marriott will exercise their ROFR on.


----------



## Fredm (Sep 26, 2007)

I just contributed a couple of very recent exercises at Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fredm said:


> I just contributed a couple of very recent exercises at Maui Ocean Club.



I can't believe $24,900 for 2BR EOY ocean front failed?? Are you sure that wasn't every year?

I was just quoted last month a price of $26,160 diectly from Marriott for a 2BR mountainview EOY. Inventory is sporadic at best.


----------



## erm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your work.  This database is such a help to anyone who is thinking about purchasing resale.  To have all this information in one document is a real timesaver!


----------



## Palguy (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks like I may not have gotten such a bad deal on my Maui Ocean Club purchase listed there for $14,500, annual garden view platinum. I later spoke with a gentleman that was willing to let his go for $13,500 but I had already signed a contract.

Does that seem to be a decent buy at that price, $14,500?


----------



## Icarus (Sep 27, 2007)

Palguy said:


> It looks like I may not have gotten such a bad deal on my Maui Ocean Club purchase listed there for $14,500, annual garden view platinum. I later spoke with a gentleman that was willing to let his go for $13,500 but I had already signed a contract.
> 
> Does that seem to be a decent buy at that price, $14,500?



Yes.

-David


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 29, 2007)

JimIg23 said:


> In 2006, it has gone crazy starting 2007.



Marriott really began actively exercising right of First refusal Dec 2006. Also, Sep 2007 they waived a number of units because they missed their deadlines for exercising.


----------



## Fredm (Sep 29, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> I can't believe $24,900 for 2BR EOY ocean front failed?? Are you sure that wasn't every year?
> 
> I was just quoted last month a price of $26,160 diectly from Marriott for a 2BR mountainview EOY. Inventory is sporadic at best.



Oh, I am very sure.
In fact, they exercised two eoy sales, an even and an odd. Two separate transactions.  Each was exercised at $24,900.

Several days later a 2 br oceanfront eoy even passed at $25,900.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 29, 2007)

Fredm said:


> Oh, I am very sure.
> In fact, they exercised two eoy sales, an even and an odd. Two separate transactions.  Each was exercised at $24,900.
> 
> Several days later a 2 br oceanfront eoy even passed at $25,900.



What would the price to pass ROFR fo a Baroney Beach gold garden be.? How does gold trade. ? What would be the price for a Grande Dunes silver garden be to pass .? How does this silver trade.??  Thanks.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 1, 2007)

Marriott has not been to active in exercising those units.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 1, 2007)

Any feel for Summit Watch Gold or Silver?  What price might trigger ROFR exercise for either?  Similar for Mountainside?  Thanks!

Tom R in Two Harbors, Minnesota


----------



## akbmusic (Oct 1, 2007)

Seth-
Are you referring to the Barony weeks? If so, is that true for gold and silver weeks both?  
  It is surprising. We had a chance to purchase a gardenview at Barony last winter for 10K at Barony. It didn't pass ROFR and we were informed when we asked around that unless it was at least 12K we didn't have a prayer.


----------



## Fredm (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom R said:


> Any feel for Summit Watch Gold or Silver?  What price might trigger ROFR exercise for either?  Similar for Mountainside?  Thanks!
> 
> Tom R in Two Harbors, Minnesota



To the best of my knowledge, Marriott is only interested in Platinum weeks at these resorts.


----------



## TSResalez (Oct 23, 2007)

Just had a Plat NCV exercised @ $17,000. Anyone have somewhere to get one cheaper!! Gold or Plat...either one is fine.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 23, 2007)

TSResalez said:


> Just had a Plat NCV exercised @ $17,000. Anyone have somewhere to get one cheaper!! Gold or Plat...either one is fine.




If Marriott took it at $17K why ask about something cheaper?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2007)

There are four floating Gold weeks for sale on Redweek with asking prices in the $13-14K range. Good negotiation should result in purchase prices that are quite a bit lower for some of those weeks.


----------



## TSResalez (Oct 23, 2007)

Dave M said:


> There are four floating Gold weeks for sale on Redweek with asking prices in the $13-14K range. Good negotiation should result in purchase prices that are quite a bit lower for some of those weeks.



Thanks, I figure I'm willing to keep looking for a good deal and maybe it will squeeze through the ROFR if I'm lucky.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Just won Gold OS Grand Ocean at $14,101.50. Pass ROFR?*

I think its a great price, but concerned it won't pass ROFR, although I had a Gold OF week pass at $13,800 a few years ago.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Transit (Oct 23, 2007)

fantastic Idea great work!!!!


----------



## Robert D (Oct 23, 2007)

*Timber Lodge - Tahoe*

Anyone have a feel for what price will pass for a 2BR platinum summer week at Timber Lodge at Tahoe?


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Useful Information.  Thanks for the effort*

Thanks for the site.  I am considering sale of EOY at MMO and all input is helpful.  Thx again.


----------



## TSResalez (Oct 24, 2007)

rubycat33 said:


> Thanks for the site.  I am considering sale of EOY at MMO and all input is helpful.  Thx again.



How much??


----------



## chllowt (Oct 27, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club ROFR*

It would be great to have the ROFR submitted date on your website.
Also, does anyone know what the typical wait time is for ROFR from Marriott on Maui Ocean Club?


----------



## TSResalez (Nov 1, 2007)

chllowt said:


> It would be great to have the ROFR submitted date on your website.
> Also, does anyone know what the typical wait time is for ROFR from Marriott on Maui Ocean Club?



Mine took about 5 or 7 days.


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Maui Ocean Club*

I just noticed that the timeshare I was attempting to buy was posted by the real estate agent, I was using and he has listed the purchase price at $32,550. on the ROFR thread, but this included the MF for 2008 and also $850 towards closing so shouldn't it be listed at 30k? just wanted the correct numbers on the posting- thanks


----------



## mamadot (Jan 7, 2008)

I would think you are correct on that! 
Maybe you could repost the correct purchase price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Almost Two Years Old*

Well the database is almost two years old and just in the past couple of days the number of records surged past 300.


----------



## Dewnay (Jun 19, 2009)

It was interesting to see that recently a 3-BR Platinum Grande Vista failed to pass at $13,500.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dewnay said:


> It was interesting to see that recently a 3-BR Platinum Grande Vista failed to pass at $13,500.



As Dioxide posted in another thread, the poster was a guest and did not leave any contact info., so she was unable to verify the accuracy of the post.

I think the project is a wonderful resource and really appreciate all the hard work that goes into it. However, I think you have to be careful not to read too much into a single post, because there is no way of controlling what gets posted. Looking over several posts indicates a trend and/or posts by known Tuggers have more credibility.

Again- I am certainly not disparaging the site- just cautioning people to be wary and not to base their own offers on a single post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2009)

m61376 said:


> As Dioxide posted in another thread, the poster was a guest and did not leave any contact info., so she was unable to verify the accuracy of the post.
> 
> I think the project is a wonderful resource and really appreciate all the hard work that goes into it. However, I think you have to be careful not to read too much into a single post, because there is no way of controlling what gets posted. Looking over several posts indicates a trend and/or posts by known Tuggers have more credibility.
> 
> Again- I am certainly not disparaging the site- just cautioning people to be wary and not to base their own offers on a single post.



Also people shouldn't really be using this as a tool to base their offers on. It is always suggested to make the best offer possible and hope for the best. Now with Marriott exercising very few ROFR, this is more important than ever.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 19, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Also people shouldn't really be using this as a tool to base their offers on. It is always suggested to make the best offer possible and hope for the best. Now with Marriott exercising very few ROFR, this is more important than ever.



You are, of course, right- but this is a great tool to discern what the current market is, and people base their offers accordingly. Even now, there are several posts akin to "what price will pass ROFR;" even though one should always negotiate the best price without fear of ROFR, the reality is before Marriott basically stopped exercising it many people based their offers on it.

Other than Ebay sales data, this is the only resource that I know of for evaluating selling (versus asking) price for a given resort (and I know another Tugger has been compiling this info. into the individual resorts in the Review section too) and, as such, I think it is an invaluable tool for assessing the resale market.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2014)

Resurrecting this old thread since it applies. I have been made aware of an issue with the ROFR database. I don't know if it is a Tripod issue or something else, but neither it nor the buyback databases are working. I am working to see if I can find a different hosting site.


----------



## icydog (Aug 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread since it applies. I have been made aware of an issue with the ROFR database. I don't know if it is a Tripod issue or something else, but neither it nor the buyback databases are working. I am working to see if I can find a different hosting site.



I know. I tried to use it today.  All I got was an error message


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread since it applies. I have been made aware of an issue with the ROFR database. I don't know if it is a Tripod issue or something else, but neither it nor the buyback databases are working. I am working to see if I can find a different hosting site.



Bad news. I contacted Tripod technical support about the issue and was informed that they no longer support CGI scripts, which the ROFR and buyback databases rely on. No warning.

Finding another free hosting service that supports CGI is not easy. Many advertise that they do, though it tends to be included in only the paid plans. I did find a host, but haven't been able to get the CGI scripts to work yet.

I really should convert these to SQL, but I simply don't have the know how to do so.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 11, 2014)

Has there ever been any thoughts to having it directly within TUG somehow?


----------



## detjason (Aug 11, 2014)

*Rofr mmo*

should expect Marriott to exercise its ROFR on my $500 offer for MMO EOY 1BR?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, it looks like the database is working again. Don't know why and I can't explain it.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 30, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, it looks like the database is working again. Don't know why and I can't explain it.



I just tried to go add my ROFR experience to the database but got an error when I clicked the link.

Yesterday, Marriott ROFR'd one of our Gold Grande Vista 3BR/LO for $4,500. Since we recently added resale points to reach Premier level, we decided to rebalance by selling off one of our weeks. While we would have gotten more ($500-$1000) by going through Marriott Resales, we're happy with the return on a week that passed ROFR 2 years ago for only $1,800 when we bought it on eBay.


----------



## GregT (Sep 30, 2014)

kds4 said:


> I just tried to go add my ROFR experience to the database but got an error when I clicked the link.
> 
> Yesterday, Marriott ROFR'd one of our Gold Grande Vista 3BR/LO for $4,500. Since we recently added resale points to reach Premier level, we decided to rebalance by selling off one of our weeks. While we would have gotten more ($500-$1000) by going through Marriott Resales, we're happy with the return on a week that passed ROFR 2 years ago for only $1,800 when we bought it on eBay.



Wow, that's interesting.

This post reminds me of The One That Got Away. 

In 2012, I was in Tampa watching a hockey game with Puck, and I was high bidder on a Platinum Grande Vista 3BR/LO at $1,800 (max bid of $2,500.)   I got sniped at closing and it sold for $2,501.   

I often wondered what the sniper had as their high bid because that is a great trading week and I see few EOYs.

Glad the ROFR worked out for you and good luck with the new points!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 30, 2014)

GregT said:


> Wow, that's interesting.
> 
> This post reminds me of The One That Got Away.
> 
> ...



I remember you posting about that one. That was not long before buybacks started up and the prices went up a bit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2014)

kds4 said:


> I just tried to go add my ROFR experience to the database but got an error when I clicked the link.



Yup, looks like the same error is back...


----------

